# What's the first thing you have to do to run?



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I turn on my battery car, open the door for the trains and I'm running.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Fill the butane tank, put water in the boiler and steam oil in the lubricator, light the fire, and oil around while steam pressure builds.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 03/28/2009 8:14 AM
I turn on my battery car, open the door for the trains and I'm running. 




*Ditto !*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I usually run my sweeper car one lap. It brushes large leaves off the right of way. I pull a bridge masters cleaning car (scotchbrite) when I do that, scrapes off most of the dead ants. One lap and the trains are running. I leave a loco with these 2 cars outside all the time, so it takes about 20 seconds to run the first train. 

Regards, Greg 

(you battery guys don't have to remove oxide from the track, but you are telling me you don't have leaves or twigs?) mmmmm...... you must be in the desert...


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Comming out of an Iowa winter, under a full canopy of mature trees I had to pick up sticks and twigs and remove some leaves. Made a pass with a LGB cleaning loco. I was then able to run.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Charge my batteries, though I'm hoping with a change to LiIon batteries, they'll hold a stored charge, so I can just pick up where I left off last time, at least get running while the second set charges. The NiMH batteries don't hold a charge long-term--very frustrating. 

The ironic thing is that even with my live steamers, "charge the batteries" is still step 1. The railroad's on the ground, so the locos all have R/C in them to control them. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 03/28/2009 9:40 AM
(you battery guys don't have to remove oxide from the track, but you are telling me you don't have leaves or twigs?) mmmmm...... you must be in the desert...

Yes, it is a little more complicated than that ...

I go to the garage to grab a beer and anything that's on the charging bench from the last run, and take both out to the layout.
If I'm running a Critter, I just place it on the track, turn on the power, press the button, and off she goes. 

If I'm running a train, I unlock and open up the train shed, connect the charged tender to the proper loco, turn on the power, press the button, and off she goes.
During the first lap, I open the beer and inspect the track for debris. I try to pay more attention to the track than the beer during the first lap to insure all is well. (Sometimes that works)


No matter what kind of power you use, the more often you run, the less time you will need to clean up, inspect, or repair the track. If you run every day, it's easy. If you only run a couple of times a year for an open house, it's probably a bunch of work! Better to run often and at least identify your problems, than discover them all the morning of the open house. (of course nobody here has ever done that)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Put battery in tender and plug the plug. 

Would love to: "Fill the butane tank, put water in the boiler and steam oil in the lubricator, light the fire, and oil around while steam pressure builds."


----------



## OzarkRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I built my railroad in the woods. At the end of January this year we had an Ice Storm which brought down a lot of tree tops, branches and whole trees. I have been clearing sticks from my railroad for a month now. Some of the sticks were 20 inches in diameter and 50 feet long. First time I’ve had to use a chain saw to clear my right of way. I still have several hanging branches (also known as widow makers) over my layout and am waiting my turn with the tree trimming company to clear them before I can run my trains.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 03/28/2009 8:34 AM
Fill the butane tank, put water in the boiler and steam oil in the lubricator, light the fire, and oil around while steam pressure builds.


While the above is true for me too, I responded to the pole with "Charge batteries", but my batteries do not power the train... they power the R/C system and the NiCads need to charge for 8 hours before I use them, so I have to plan tonight to run tomorrow afternoon. 

Thus... in reality... the FIRST thing I need to do before I run my trains is shut the computer off, get up off my backside and...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Turn the power strip on, then turn the powerpack 3/4's the way and grab the BTE controller 

...one of the big advantages being indoors


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess there aren't many trees and wind out West. I always walk the track first to pick up obstructions whether on battery or track power. 

-Brian


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I run year round lack of snow permitting!!


Track power is always ready.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

All I have to do is rebuild the whole layout. But is will encompass the whole yard this time. Phew, I'm tires already.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

A quick track inspection, it's an elevated track. Then back to the house for an engine and tool box, also some distilled water and alcohol, pull a box of cars from the shed and I'm ready. I consider process of prepping an engine part of running.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The search for twigs, leaves, and other crap happens while batteries are charging.  So does bringing out the rolling stock. My NiMH charger jams a set of batteries in a little over an hour, and I've got to run two sets to power the train. That generally gives me around 3 hours to check things out. Usually, I'll start them charging first thing in the morning, so when I have a spare moment in the afternoon, they're ready to go. Alas, my fast charger for my LiIon battery is out of stock, so they're sending me a slow charger instead. The good news is that the slow charger is selectable for the number of cells in the battery, so I can use that for my "critters." I'll probably leave the NiCads in the eggliner--that's a 15 minute charge, and with its deep flanges, I know when that thing makes it around without bumping, the line's clear. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

For our saturday morning operations, I leave my loco on trickle charge during the week ... the first guy on the track clears any leaves or twigs as he makes a pass ... otherwise, just run. There is nothing to do to begin the operation but setout cars at their preassigned locations and pickup from the dispatcher the switchlist for the run I've been assigned.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Get motivated. It's been a long winter and i have a lot of outside maintenance to do long before i can even think about the layout, which itself needs a lot of work.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Move the mail and other accumulated "flat filed" crap off the ROW...


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Walk the track and pick up twigs and leaves, etc.
Batteries are already charged and locos ready to go.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

First thing I have to do is decide what to run. Then Haul it out to the tracks and put it on the rails


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

From the way it sounds battery power is not as easy as everyone says. It seems everyone has to prepare in advance with batteries. Electric, there is no planning. Just hit the track once to clean the rails and off they go. The first thing I do is take the swifter with a scotch brite pad on the bottom. Run it ove rthe tracks once. Then I hook the trains up, plug the power pack in and turn the trains on. Then I can run as I play with the layout. I can also leave for an hour, come back and the trains still running. I cant see how battery is that much better. I cant plan in advance when running my trains. Its usually a spur of the moment and I run them very often.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 03/28/2009 9:40 AM
I usually run my sweeper car one lap. It brushes large leaves off the right of way. I pull a bridge masters cleaning car (scotchbrite) when I do that, scrapes off most of the dead ants. One lap and the trains are running. I leave a loco with these 2 cars outside all the time, so it takes about 20 seconds to run the first train. 

Regards, Greg 

(you battery guys don't have to remove oxide from the track, but you are telling me you don't have leaves or twigs?) mmmmm...... you must be in the desert...

The question was, what is the FIRST thing (I) have to do to run? I have a LOT of batteries to charge when spring hits (about mid-April). ALL of my track is elevated. Only the east loop, which runs around a cottonwood tree requires leaf and twig removal.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By snowshoe on 04/03/2009 8:20 AM
From the way it sounds battery power is not as easy as everyone says. It seems everyone has to prepare in advance with batteries. Electric, there is no planning. Just hit the track once to clean the rails and off they go. The first thing I do is take the swifter with a scotch brite pad on the bottom. Run it ove rthe tracks once. Then I hook the trains up, plug the power pack in and turn the trains on. Then I can run as I play with the layout. I can also leave for an hour, come back and the trains still running. I cant see how battery is that much better. I cant plan in advance when running my trains. Its usually a spur of the moment and I run them very often. 

I have 4 battery chargers. I usually have 4 batteries fully charged. I just pop one in the batter car hook it up to the receiver put the car in the consist and I am off. I have 9 batteries all together. When I take one out of the charger to go run I put another one it. Takes about a hour maybe a little longer to charge a battery. 

I am using cordless drill batteries 

I do have desert crap to remove from the tracks Palo Verdi twigs. tumble weed twigs and cactus thorns Snake skins. The snakes themselves from the tunnel. You know the minor stuff that comes with outdoor railroading


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Get my remote & batts. Install them in the batt/ receiver car. If its been a few days I walk the pike and check for piles of dirt on track put there by burrowing mice and large red ants, coyote droppings, Palo Verde needles, rattle snakes in tunnels, gaps in track joints due to expansion & contraction. If necessary push the sweeper car around and then high ball the first consist of the day.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By snowshoe on 04/03/2009 8:20 AM
From the way it sounds battery power is not as easy as everyone says. It seems everyone has to prepare in advance with batteries. Electric, there is no planning. Just hit the track once to clean the rails and off they go. The first thing I do is take the swifter with a scotch brite pad on the bottom. Run it ove rthe tracks once. Then I hook the trains up, plug the power pack in and turn the trains on. Then I can run as I play with the layout. I can also leave for an hour, come back and the trains still running. I cant see how battery is that much better. I cant plan in advance when running my trains. Its usually a spur of the moment and I run them very often. 


Shawn,
No power supplies
No wires

No rail clamps
No track scrubbing

No short trouble shooting
No dead spot trouble shooting


I would never, never, go back to track power which I fought with for 10 years or more.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I just saw this thread and tested it today to get an accurate response. 

The first thing I did was tell my wife I was going to go out and run trains, then wait for permission. I had to empty the kitchen trash bin before I got released. It's usually something preventing a clear and instant trek to the yard. 

I gotta change this.....


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

1. Inspect the track [takes almost two seconds]. Yup, still there, sticking up out of the backyard like it was yesterday. 

2. Replace the missing 'bridge' that gives the track its name, and gives access to the centre of the backyard so that mrs tac [presently in a holiday hutch in Malaga] can hang out the wash [yes, we do it THAT way here in rural East Anglia - the air moves in mysterious ways called 'wind' and dries stuff if you put it on a line. It's free.] 

3. Grasp LGB track cleaner firmly in paw and go around the track, rubbing briskly, as advertised. It works, as advertised, didn't cost me $700 either, and I get the added bonus of exercise for my frozen shoulder. 

4. Put one of the summer-house locos on the track. Please note that by use of the term 'summer house', I mean the 8x12 covered glassed-in framework that sticks out of the back of our house - use of the descriptive word 'summer' in this context is wishful thinking - this IS rural East Anglia, after all. The summer house locos are much-loved by my grand-daughter, and they are a. a Stainz that goes chuff, b. an Otto that doesn't, and a ladybug Eggliner. 

5. This cheers up the backyard birdies considerably, who seem to love the sight of trains of any kind going around. This must be an inherited racial memory, after the occasion about ten years ago where our next door neighbour, on a mail-chack visit and unfamiliar with the way our wall-switches operated, turned a train ON while we were over in Canada, and left it running for twenty-six days. I turned it off as I came into the house on our return, but that's another story. 

6. Leave it running, whatever it is, untill I get the strength up to put something steamish as well - a benefit of having two independent tracks. 

7. Drink my second litre of coffee from my Timmy's 'keep hot' mug'... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Turn on the lights. 
Turn on the Air Compressor (for switches.) 
Turn on the power supply (for track powered trains) 
Turn on the various battery locomotives (assuming they've been charged) 

At that point we're pretty much ready.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

5. This cheers up the backyard birdies considerably, who seem to love the sight of trains of any kind going around. This must be an inherited racial memory, after the occasion about ten years ago where our next door neighbour, on a mail-chack visit and unfamiliar with the way our wall-switches operated, turned a train ON while we were over in Canada, and left it running for twenty-six days. I turned it off as I came into the house on our return, but that's another story. 


Twenty six days of continuous run time without a derailment or other problem...WOW! And the neighbor never had a clue? The electric bill must have been a site to behold...or induce heart failure...

-------------------------- 

For me, at the moment, step one is 'plug in transformer' (until I get the main layout in the train room proper rebuilt - hopefully by fall sometime - all I got is a small loop on the living room floor, left over from the holidaze.)


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 03/28/2009 8:14 AM
I turn on my battery car, open the door for the trains and I'm running. 


Me too.


----------



## CSG (Jun 13, 2009)

Find some time on a day with good weather would be the first thing for me. Between work, family and church obligations, if it is raining on the week-end I am out of luck. Just a few more years to retirement. Yippee.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

About half of my elevated mainline was built over an already-existing hedge (the first few photos show some early stages of construction):





























After the mainline was complete, the hedges were allowed to grow level with the roadbed:




















Or in some spots, a bit higher:












So this time of year *(ESPECIALLY with the amount of rain we've had this year - rain 25 out of the last 30 days! *







*) before I even THINK of running trains- TRIM THE HEDGES! *



























(It also doesn't help that one of my neighbors planted *grape vines - *which have turned out to be *highly invasive! *







- on his side of the fence). The vines grow *so fast that I've had shoots sprout a full foot over the track in a single night! *







(Since they grow so fast, I've found it more effective to try to pull them out or cut them off as *close to the roots as possible *







, rather than just trim the tops with the hedge trimmer).


*After that's done *







, all I have to do is bring out my *"box of DCC" *







(a large plastic file tote with the DCC system power supply, command station, & booster installed inside) out, plug the feeder wires to the track into it, then plug the power supply into a ground-fault protected AC outlet) if I'm running "sparkies"







, or my live-steam supply box if I'm running live steam







, then whatever locos or rolling stock I'm running for the day.







*Tom*


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

The first thing I did was tell my wife I was going to go out and run trains, then wait for permission. You know this is true for a lot of us , but some will not tell! Then turn on the power strip to the TE , take transmitter out and press fast and the loco in the tunnel will go. With plow if winter , with leaf blower the rest of the time . Sean


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Flip the track power on. 
Open the train shed door 
Send the track cleaning train out. 
Scan the track for fallen leaves, branches etc. 
Send the next train out


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

The first thing I have to do is remember that it is more fun to practice this hobby than to talk about it. 

The second thing is to decide whether to (a) run the boat, (b) set up the portable, or (c) beg Sal to let me come over. 

The third thing is to pick an engine (or the boat) and appropriate rolling stock. 

Gas, oil, steam oil and H20. Kick the tires and light the fires. 

And the last thing is to wonder why I didn't do this yesterday. Not as much fun as sex, but your lokie doesn't get upset when you play with another engine. 

Best regards, Mike


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

Design the layout, remove the Ivy (I hate Ivy), build the road bed and install the track. And unless I want a static display, buy and install the RC system. So far I have a bunch of ties cut. Sigh. 

Phillip


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

I clean off my track and remove oxidation (goes for outdoor layout when i get around to building it) and make sure power is on.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Go in the garage, get out the box of track. Take out to the driveway, put the track together into whatever arrangement I fancy that day. 

Go back inside, get the locomotives out of their boxes, haul outside and put on their track. Hook up the NCE DCC system to the track, and pull the cars I'm using for the day out of their boxes. 

I'm hoping to put up something more permanent this summer... 

Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJw, are you going around and commenting on all the one year old threads? 

Looks like it. 

Greg


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I wait for the snow to melt..... 
actually I already have the locos charged i bring them in and charge them after each run. But i normally haver to sweep the track ( abbout a 5 minute job) then it's game on for the year!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 13 Mar 2011 08:20 PM 
JJw, are you going around and commenting on all the one year old threads? 

Looks like it. 

Greg 



Boy .. This is so old that guess I have to find a train and fig. out where the layout is. I think there is something out back that was a R.R. Is it spring yet?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

JJw, are you going around and commenting on all the one year old threads? 

(Moderator hat on) 

And there's nothing wrong with that--in fact we encourage new members to dig through old topics to see what's been discussed over the years. Anyone is welcome to comment on any topic at any time, no matter how old the topic. The subject matter might be old-hat to those of us who have been here for a decade, but it's new to our new members, and it might be new to other members who just missed the threads the first go-round. 

BTW, welcome aboard, JJWTrainman. 

Later, 

K


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By on 28 Mar 2009 08:02 AM 


Being it OK to re-do per Moderator.. That's fine...... Maybe get this pole working again as org. post so can add to it. 
Welcome aboard..JJWtrainman.. 

Our layout is still waiting for Spring to be able to find it due to it's track power and under pine needles and such. Laf.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Oddly, this being a year(s) old thread, and taking into consideration the technology changes I mentioned in my initial responses, I think it appropriate to amend my response... 

The first thing I do now is set the train on the track, grab the transmitter, and head off running. The Li-Ion batteries have proven to be one of the best technological advances I've made. They hold a charge wonderfully, so I always have a battery charged to run something. And since I always have a battery charged to run something, the frequency of my running has increased probably 10-fold over years past. Last summer, it was almost daily--either before I went into work or after I came home. Because of that increased frequency, leaves, twigs, etc don't have a chance to accumulate, so I can usually count on the track being clear--or at least clear enough to where the train just pushes them to the side without incident. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

(non-moderator hat on) 

Did not say there there was anything wrong, just noticing about 10 old threads revived by the same person. 


Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I guess I missed this thread the first time it went around, so I guess I'll comment on it now. 

I get a cup of coffee, or another adult beverage if it's later in the day. Open the train door in the back porch. Turn on the DCC system, and pick up a radio throttle. Select a locomotive. Run it out on the main line. If it makes it all the way around, I know the track is clear. Switch to the inner loop, if it makes it around, that loop is clear. Switch to each passing siding and the train barn with the rolling stock. Hook up some cars and run. Drive out another loco and hook up cars to it. Go back in for more coffee. Hurry back before there is a collision between the two trains on the main line. Sit and watch. If I'm wide awake I might bring out a 3rd loco and witch it to the inner loop to let it go on it's own. Or try and run all three on the outer loop. 
Bob


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

These days, I have to make sure it is OK with my 3 year old.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Start with battery operated SD45 with railbroom in front and track cleaning car at rear.............Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I actually push the broom car and the track cleaner ahead of the loco, gives you a better chance of being on cleaner rails, whether battery or track powered. 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Grab a couple of batteries, head for the layout, insert batteries in battery cars, turn on remote throttle, select locomotive(s), push go and we're running trains..


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm much like Stan. I go out to the RV garage, where all of my currently operating engines are "parked". Reach over, throw the switch on, on the trailing car, turn on the remote throttle, and start running. That is good for me, because I run my trains often, but not for long periods of time, so it is nice to have very little "start up" time. 

Ed


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Raise the dogie doors and like Stan we're off and running.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, flip the switch and throttle up. 

It's on the floor, but in doors


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I used to: 
Clean the track using a pole sander (10 mins) 
Carry the power pack/Trackside Train engineer out to the layout and connect it to the track and AC. (2 mins) 
Carry the locomotive and rolling stock from the garage out to the layout, two at a time (2 arms). (15 mins) 
Check the track for obstruction during the first lap. 
Touch-up trouble spots in the track with the cleaning pole. (5 mins) 

After the run: 
Carry the train, loco, and control station back to the garage (15 mins). 

Now I: 
Carry the loco of choice from the garage (charging station) out to the train shed containing multiple consists, connect it to a train, turn on the battery power and Tx, and run. (2 mins) 
Check the track for obstructions during the first lap. 
(Not really. During the first lap I go back to the garage to get a beer. Come back and find the loco hung up or derailed on a twig or something.) 

After the run: 
Park the train in the train shed. 
Carry loco or trailing car back to the garage for charging. (2 mins)


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, I am where Del used to be in the before and after the run situation. But my cleaning time usually runs 30 mins. to clean both tracks. 
Ron


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i just plug in the powerpack and let the train run. - after i cleared the track of all the tools and materials i need for the ongoing layoutbuilding.


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

I have to open the basement door and turn on the lights, then it's down the stairs and turn on the power to the layout. 

Jan


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I open door to shop, go open door to let trains out of shop, turn power on to trains, 
grab the te controller hit forward and trains go out on track and run. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------

